# Outlook ' Read receipt' problem



## sleepz (Jun 13, 2004)

I am using outlook 2003. I have received a message that requested a read receipt that I said yes to sending. It does not seem to be sending it. It doesnt appear in the outbox so I can not delete it but every thirty seconds my computer flashes up that it has an error trying to send something. 
I tried using a program called OutlookSpy which was recommended on another site but that tells me I have used up my free test period and now I have to pay, but I do not even know if it would work.
All my other mail can still go in and out ok but the error messages are driving me nuts.
Any help would be gratefully received.

Cheers
Rob
UK


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this, open* Tools*> *Options*>* Preference* tab> click on *E-mail Options* button. Click *Tracking Options* button> on the lower section, click the radio button:* Never send a response*. Ok your way out and close Outlook. See if this will stop the message.


----------



## sleepz (Jun 13, 2004)

I had tried this before and it indeed has stopped any new 'read receipts' from being acknowledged but it doesnt stop the one that it is still trying to send. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Andrew T (Mar 27, 2007)

I know this is pretty late and hopefully you've solved the problem already butI had the same thing happening since I accidently replied to a read receipt request last week. 

After changing the options to choose never to send a read receipt (see Augie65) I deleted the original email that caused the problem (the one that requested a read receipt). That was a couple of hours ago now and it appears to have fixed. 

i think this is much simply than downloading programs but in my brief search of the web I didn't see it suggested any where else. Will let you know if the prob resurfaces.


----------

